# Bicycle GPS Tracking - Theft/Recovery Discussion



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi All,

There are a few GPS tracking technologies out there:

Integrated Trackers - Manufacturers of Spybike and Spylamp bicycle GPS trackers

CHIPABIKE Electronic Bike Identification

Has anyone ever used one? What were your opinions?

Survey added. Please take a 10 question survey regarding GPS/Theft Recovery for bicycles:

GPS tracking device for bicycle theft recovery Survey

My rule has always been never to lock up my bike and walk away from it. But, there are times when one has too. Alas, a long time ago I did lose a GT bicycle to theft when visiting a friend inside a mall...that sucked. Was only gone 6 minutes maybe. They left my cousin's Diamondback though.

I am doing a research paper centering around equipping the various law enforcement agencies with technology to track/recover stolen bicycles.

The basic premise would be that bicycle owners interested would purchase associated hardware, or have retailer install. Devices registered at the point of purchase. The product would utilize GPS technology and cell-tower triangulation methods (this method requires pre-paid SIM card technology...like paying for prepaid cell phone).

In the event one's bike is stolen. The owner notifies a law enforcement, usually their local agency (police/sheriff), and alerts them that is has the tracking device. The ID is given to the agency and they initiate the recovery process.

I probably wouldn't toss this on my kid's Huffy's but I would on my Santa Cruz Highball Carbon.

Would you consider such a product/service?

What would you feel comfortable paying?

Would being a "dealer only" installed premise turn you off to the product?

Thanks for your time,

slushpup


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Playing devil's advocate here but what keeps the thief from removing or disabling such a device?

Also, why would it need GPS and cell technology? Isn't GPS location enough?

To answer your questions:

1. Probably not(thiefs will figure out how to disable)
2. NA
3. Absolutely


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

Most people who spend enough money on an item will want to protect it. It's just a matter of making sure the service is affordable, but as likeaboss said, you have to make it integrate in such a way that the thief can't just toss it in the trash.

It seems like the ideal way would be to hide in within the seat post or something like that so it isn't visible. Normally I'd expect that to cause reception problems, but if you can turn the whole post/bike into an antenna you'd be set.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Any theft detection or recovery device MUST be so small, light and unobtrusive enough for the thief to NEVER know the bike is ever equipped with it....ie; permanently inside the seat tube. 

Thanks to "Cat-Jack"(pet recovery/location)device.....the transponder can be as small as a grain of rice now.


----------



## duggus (May 11, 2007)

Inside the handlebar or stem would be a good spot as well. I was looking at one awhile back, can't remember the company now... but it was integrated with the seat post so you had to buy the whole seat post. Not a good design in my opinion... bikers have their preferred parts and needs to be a small add-on.


----------



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

Currently, the CHIPABIKE product is a "dealer only" installed option. The Spybike can be user installed.

I like to work on my bicycles and I can tackle technical projects too. I think allowing owners to install their own tracker would be more appealing.


The proposed product would be discreet and internal to the frame. I think this is a must for all riders.



Likeaboss: "Also, why would it need GPS and cell technology? Isn't GPS location enough?"

GPS, from what I understand is line-of-site; meaning if the gps tracking device cannot "see" the satellite it cannot get a fix on location. The cell technology is not line of site and can be used as a secondary means to get a location fix.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

GPS allows the device to locate itself. The cell would allow it to tell you its location.


----------



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

spsoon said:


> GPS allows the device to locate itself. The cell would allow it to tell you its location.


Thank you for that.

Why have'nt we thought about this or considered a product/service such as this?

Cost?
Technology not small/ubiquitous enough?

Or is it that we are not aware enough about current offerings out there that we do not consider them?

Or, is there a wide gap between those that would lock up their bikes in a public/private setting and those that would not?

Just throwing things out there.

I talked with a Jax Bicycle employee at the Fullerton,CA store and he said that I was probably the 2nd person that has asked about a product such as this within the past 10 years. That is only one source of information.

Is there no market out there or is the market not ready?

This is by no means a challenge. But considering the amount spent on brakes, lights, tires, and other accessories that offer no real chance of recovery in the event of theft...is there room for yet another accessory that offers some chance of recovery?

I know that some home owner's insurance policies offer some coverage over the theft of bicycles (speaking from experience). However, does a low cost option of recovery actually appeal to some?


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

I saw something the other day that would have been great for this but I can't find it. I did stumble across this. https://squaretag.com/ 
It could work if the thief didn't know what it was and scanned it with his smart phone sending an alert to the owner. Just stick it on the frame by the lbs it was purchased at sticker.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

The tag is a funny idea, relying on the thief's ignorance 

The problem with a GPS unit is the battery. It would pretty much always have to be on and if it's the size of something you can conceal on a bike, the battery life would be pretty short.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

spsoon said:


> The tag is a funny idea, relying on the thief's ignorance
> 
> The problem with a GPS unit is the battery. It would pretty much always have to be on and if it's the size of something you can conceal on a bike, the battery life would be pretty short.


Check out the Spybike. 
It actually has a pretty decently sized integrated lithium-ion battery, you don't turn it on until you leave the bike and it does not transmit until the bike is moved. I would bet the battery would last plenty long for recovery as long as you charge it every day.

As far as this stuff goes, I think if you are in situations where bikes are often stolen, it is great. $150 to get a bike back that could cost several thousand? If I bike commuted in a city and had to leave the bike locked outside, I would probably get it.


----------



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

here is a thread on about a company in portland.

anyone use it?

BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » Portland company to launch GPS bike tracking device


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

SlushPup said:


> here is a thread on about a company in portland.
> 
> anyone use it?
> 
> BikePortland.org » Blog Archive » Portland company to launch GPS bike tracking device


Not quite sure how you will "discretely" attach that unit to your bike.

The Spybike one looks like it covers that ability the best so far.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

Tile. I have several on order for valuable objects, including my bike.

Tile


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

Holy sheet! That tile thing is badazz! All of this is going to change the way bike thieves do business.. Very cool.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

That is cool. Seems like it will really have to take off in order to be useful though, since it's relying on lots of people having the app installed.


----------



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

yep

each idea has some constraints


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

TonyB. said:


> Tile. I have several on order for valuable objects, including my bike.
> 
> Tile


That's what I saw but couldn't remember. I just found it and went straight here to post it but it looks like you beat me to it!

Tile


----------



## willpower101 (Aug 18, 2013)

Let me clear up a lot of mis-information in this thread for non-engineers.

1. GPS: GPS does not require LOS. GPS signals can pass through materials. Otherwise they wouldn't work inside your house. GPS, just like cellular, can not pass through certain types and density materials as well. I won't get into the differences. But you can use gsm based a-gps or standard gps so long as the person isn't hiding the bike in a basement or a tunnel. I've built these devices with arduino's before.

2. Battery life: These devices are not always on. They use an rs232 type clock that uses less than a milliwatt of power to tick an internal counter. The programmer sets that timer to power up the device and send a signal every so many ticks. IF the signal send fails more than so many times in a row, the system just powers down and waits again until the next time the clock tells it to spin up. If you tell this system to spin up every hour or so, your tracking device can easily last 6-12months before you have to replace the batteries. With good programming, battery life is a non-issue.

3. Size: These devices can EASILY be built small enough to put inside the handlebars or main front tube. size example here of a whole unit








4. "Relying on ignorance": ... as someone said above. If your device is well hidden. You aren't relying on ignorance. Bike thieves aren't going to disassemble the tubes to find the tracking device. They're just going to sell the bike as fast as they can, or ride it if they're a kid/bum.

Only experienced thieves are going to look inside the handlebars. 20/20 caught every single stolen bike that they put trackers in, and we are talking about experienced bike thieves in new york.


----------



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

hey willpower101, that is beautiful. are you using a sparkfun gps chip?

anyone interested in taking a survey? just 10 quick questions on bicycle use and use of security devices.

responses are appreciated

i created it using surveymonkey:

GPS tracking device for bicycle theft recovery Survey


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Being used well in Whistler.

My wife passed the scum and got to see them being arrested on her commute to work.

Unfortunately they did not give them a full on beat down. And our judicial system will not do anything about it.

At least a few lucky people will get their bikes back.

RCMP arrests Whistler bike theft suspects in bait bike operation | Whistler | Pique Newsmagazine | Whistler, CANADA


----------



## SlushPup (Jan 25, 2006)

tile site with vid:

Tile

it relies on community purchases to build a network

hey willpower101, did you use a sparkfun gps chip for your setup?

don't forget to participate in survey all:

GPS tracking device for bicycle theft recovery Survey


----------



## brenton (Feb 19, 2013)

I have looked into Spybike in the past, but am leaning against it because I don't know how well-supported 2G towers are in the US. I suspect they're all being deprecated so they can repurpose the spectrum with something more efficient. Otherwise, I probably would have bought one. Now, I'm holding out for Helios.


----------



## smack148 (Dec 10, 2013)

hey slushpup.
will you post the monkey findings on this thread?


----------



## Billy Mumphry (Jun 24, 2013)

If someone actually commercializes a device small enough to be installed inside the bike and doesn't need to be turned on or charged regularly put me down for 2. A lowjack for bikes... that would be fantastic.

Also, as WillPower noted the battery thing isn't really an issue; it could even be designed to ping it's position at preset intervals both otherwise remain in low/no power mode. If the bike is stolen, the owner could use a cellphone to send out a notification to the tacker, which it would get the next time it pinged, telling it to stay on. Perhaps it could even notify law enforcement the way lojack does.


----------



## smack148 (Dec 10, 2013)

hi Billy, I don't think it'll happen. people only really spend money on shiny bits for their bike that can be seen. Big Bike companies wont do it as they, perversely, have an interest in bikes being stolen when you think about it, as then good honest people have to go out and replace their bikes with new ones - particularly if its a clause in your insurance. 
anyone can feel free to correct me - but I just cant see it happening. 
til then, park where you can see it is my motto!


----------



## hedonistic (Aug 21, 2013)

If and when a system comes to market that is concealed I would be interested provided it is under 150 and the cost for service is less than 50 a year. It would also have to be easy to move from one bike to another. Mountain bikes are not the best market, I see this as more of a road and commuter bike thing. That said if I had one I would be far more comfortable leaving the bike on my car if I have to run errands before or after riding. Few things are as expensive and easy to steal as a bike, with almost no chance at recovery.


----------



## Turbo Priest (Apr 20, 2013)

This needs to happen. I'd imagine it isn't hard to make a shock and water proof shell, that fits into seat tube or so. Inside would be a large battery (this is the weak link in this whole thing, I suppose) and chip that sends location information once an hour or so. Would be nice if it can be easily disabled when the bike is in a safe place. Price range 50-150 whatever currency would be fine. Some bored person would build a bunch of these and then move manufacturing to China when there's demand.

Kind of requires though, that the whole thing stays niche, so that thieves don't start looking for such units. That's inherent problem with the Tile. In order for it to function it needs to be so popular that it would be too popular.

Also it should with ship with a baseball bat so you batter the thief.


----------



## John19888 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello. This might help. I just did a review of this GPS device, Trackimo. See if the review is good, if you have further suggestions let me know. Thank you.


----------



## humanpaste (Nov 21, 2014)

use Lo-Jack lol


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Did anyone check out the pet-tracking devices? They seem like they'd be perfect.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Bumping an old thread, this thing was announced at CES:
The Best Bike Pedal Is One That Catches Thieves
Seems to solve the battery problem by using energy created while pedaling. People are worked up about the finish of the prototype which is funny to me as it's just a prototype. The tech is what is important.

I was wondering if you could develop a device that could hide in the seat tube, and use something on the crank to introduce an electromagnetic field that would charge the device. It's been a long time since I had second semester physics though so maybe not...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Check this out. They even have a pic of the device under a bike seat.

How To Track Your Vehicle on The Cheap, Using Your Smartphone?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Very interesting ....


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Very interesting ....


Yeah, too bad I didn't investigate it a little more. The reviews aren't too encouraging, to say the least.


----------



## christhomas90 (May 24, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but maybe this could still provide some information to people who are having questions like this. I use trackimo it's nice and hadn't had any problem with it since I bought it. I can conceal it pretty well on my bike and because of it's small size it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

https://www.sherlock.bike/en/

Looks interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christhomas90 (May 24, 2017)

Hey that looks nice too. Real small.


----------

